# Old OSA hands !.



## George Tait (Jun 30, 2007)

OSA Marine/S'pore,
80's/90's before the "Tidewater" takeover. Are there any old hands out there from these good days from the past.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

*Oil/Osa/Tdw*

I joined OIL in jan 94 to 2006, Went downhill when TDW took over(Cloud)


----------



## g1noR890025 (Oct 22, 2008)

George Tait said:


> OSA Marine/S'pore,
> 80's/90's before the "Tidewater" takeover. Are there any old hands out there from these good days from the past.


Hello George, I was with OSA in the early 80s serving only the north sea. Was on the Huntetor for a couple of years out of Aberdeen on hire to Chevron. Was then tranferred to the Lerwick in Bremerhaven dry dock and remained on her for quite sometime. Also did relief on the Kreuzturm for 1 trip and 1 or 2 on the Parktor.Was also with OIL when they took over and left about 92 or 93. I wasn't prepared to sign a new contract and revert back to a 2 on 1 off basis for no more money and was duly made redundant, not before showing Spanish and Portugese how to do the job. Was cook by the way. Loved every minute. Had a few mates who served out of the Singapore office. You may or may not have come across them. They were Bob Beamish, sadly crossed the bar about 4-5 yrs ago. Peter Boyce, Trevor Fox and Brian Opwood or Hopwood. Can't quite remember but was always known to us as Nudger for more reasons than another !!!! 
Best regards. Gino


----------



## Harvey Heaton (Apr 16, 2021)

Served in Eng Rm on OSA Rotterdam in Brazil,Ravensturm, OSA Ghent,OSA Ostend off Newfoundland .Was Chief Engineer on Boltentor and Nordertor. Anyone out there


----------

